

The 5 Commandments of REST - katemreyes
http://skillcrush.com/2012/07/13/rest/

======
DennisP
Fielding himself posted an annoyed response to articles like this, saying the
four verbs are not the sum of REST. The critical aspect they miss is that the
resources themselves tell you what you can do, just the way HTML gives you
hyperlinks. You don't have to get documentation from some external source.

